# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Bill Tarmey

## sarah c

Corrie star Bill Tarmey dies aged 71Actor Bill Tarmey, who played Jack Duckworth in ITV soap Coronation Street, has died.

Tarmey, 71, left the soap in 2010, after more than 30 years on the show.

His family confirmed to ITV that he died in Tenerife on Friday morning, asking for "privacy as they grieve for a wonderful husband, father and brother".

A statement from Coronation Street said the cast, crew and production team were "devastated" to learn of his death.

----------

alan45 (09-11-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Very sad, RIP Bill  :Sad: 

I posted this at the same time as sarah c, could this thread please be deleted by a mod, thank you

----------


## Siobhan

Sorry Perdy, deleted the other one..

This is really sad and unexpected. RIP Bill

----------


## Siobhan

Sorry Perdy, deleted the other one..

This is really sad and unexpected. RIP Bill

----------


## alan45

Really sad news about a great actor and character

----------

parkerman (09-11-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> Sorry Perdy, deleted the other one..
> 
> This is really sad and unexpected. RIP Bill


I did mean my thread, sorry

----------


## Perdita

> Sorry Perdy, deleted the other one..
> 
> This is really sad and unexpected. RIP Bill


I did mean my thread, sorry

----------


## tammyy2j

Rest In Peace

----------


## alan45

Below are some of the reactions from past and present Corrie cast members and crew, as well as other members of the soap world.


Michael Le Vell: "Bill met my Dad briefly when I first joined Coronation Street. And when my Dad passed away Bill became like a surrogate Dad to me. He and Liz looked after me and got me through those early days and we've been friends ever since. My heart goes out to Ali and his family. We knew Bill was poorly, but this is still a very great shock. I am going to miss him very much."

Jane Danson: "Bill was one of the loveliest men you could ever wish to meet. He was the first to come over on my first day at work. It was quite daunting meeting icons like Bill and Liz but they made me feel very welcome and at home. Everyone felt as if they knew Bill because he had such a warmth about him on and off screen."

Nigel Pivaro: "I am devastated to learn of the passing of someone who became a huge part of both my professional and personal life, who I came to look on as a second father."

Denise Welch: "I am so sorry to hear of the sad death of Bill Tarmey, like many people I grew up laughing and crying at the wonderful on screen relationship of Jack and Vera Duckworth. 

"I was therefore so honoured to find myself working alongside Bill when I joined the cast of Coronation Street. He was a wonderful actor and a wonderful man and will be sadly missed by everyone whose lives he touched."

Charlie Condou: "I am devastated to hear that the wonderful Bill Tarmey has died. He was a beautiful, funny and lovely man, and he will be missed by us all."

William Roache: "Over the years Coronation Street has produced characters who are really powerful and legendary - Jack Duckworth was one of those... this was down to Bill Tarmey's incredible skills as an actor."

Tina O'Brien: "So sad to hear Bill Tarmey has died, he was such a lovely gentleman, I loved spending time in his company sending all my love to his family."

Andrew Lancel: "Much love to the family of the lovely and legendary Bill Tarmey. A funny man and gent . RIP Bill."

Antony Cotton: "Goodnight Bill Tarmey. You were the best. We'll miss you so much x."

Jack P Shepherd: "Just heard the news about Bills death tragic news for everyone #RIPBILL."

Sally Lindsay: "Bill has passed, So many wonderful memories back on the cobbles of this wonderful,funny man.Rest in peace love xx"

David Kester (Coronation Street director): "The phrase "Corrie Legend" gets bandied about a lot but the brilliant Bill Tarmey was just that. So sad to hear he passed away today. #RIP"



Sherrie Hewson: "RIP the truly wonderful Bill Tarmey I am proud to have worked with him. An incredible talent and very true friend God Bless xxxxxx"

Adam Woodyatt (EastEnders): "So sad to hear Bill Tarmey has passed away. My thoughts are with his family, friends and his colleagues at Corrie."

Chris Bisson: "RIP Bill Tarmey Top man Much loved x"

Danny Miller (Emmerdale): "Oh my god!!! So so so sad to hear about the legend Bill Tarmey.. R.I.P."

James Thornton (Emmerdale): "RIP Bill Tarmey Coronation Street legend Jack Duckworth."

John Thomson: "God bless Bill Tarmey. RIP Bill.x"

Vicky Entwistle: "#BillTarmey loved his gorgeous house on Tenerife,always at his happiest there with his family!He entrusted it to me once a generous kind man."

Chris Fountain: "Really sad to hear about bill tarmey passing away, a true Corrie legend who I wish I'd had the pleasure of working with, he will be missed x"

Jennie McAlpine: "Very sad to hear the news about Bill Tarmey. Feel so honoured to have known and worked with him. He was a true great."


Michelle Keegan: "Bill Tarmey, an honour to of met such a lovely man. True gent, utter legend. Today's a sad day."

Samia Ghadie: "Deeply saddened to hear Bill Tarmey has passed away. He will be greatly missed. I'm honoured to have known and loved him. RIP Bill xx"

Jonathan Harvey (Coronation Street scriptwriter): "RIP Bill Tarmey. Wonderful actor. Cherished man. x"

Sharon Marshall (This Morning soaps correspondent): "So sorry to hear about Bill Tarmey. It was such an honour to have met him. And such a gentleman."

Debbie Rush: "So sad to here about Bill. A true Corrie legend. Much love xxx"

Paula Lane: "Very upset hear that Bill Tarmey is no longer with us. Disappointed I never met him in person. It's a sad day for Corrie x"

Liam Fox (Emmerdale): "Sad to hear Bill Tarmey has passed away...TV legend and a lovely man by all accounts."

Chris Walker (Doctors): "Just heard the sad news about #billtarmey was a privalige and an honour to work with the legend he was a nice nice man x"

Kym Lomas: "Sleep tight Bill Tarmey. A true legend and a huge loss to us all. Miss you. Goodnight godbless."

Jamie Lomas (Hollyoaks): "So sad to hear the news about Bill Tarmey what a legend and a true gentleman RIP."

----------


## alan45

Below are some of the reactions from past and present Corrie cast members and crew, as well as other members of the soap world.


Michael Le Vell: "Bill met my Dad briefly when I first joined Coronation Street. And when my Dad passed away Bill became like a surrogate Dad to me. He and Liz looked after me and got me through those early days and we've been friends ever since. My heart goes out to Ali and his family. We knew Bill was poorly, but this is still a very great shock. I am going to miss him very much."

Jane Danson: "Bill was one of the loveliest men you could ever wish to meet. He was the first to come over on my first day at work. It was quite daunting meeting icons like Bill and Liz but they made me feel very welcome and at home. Everyone felt as if they knew Bill because he had such a warmth about him on and off screen."

Nigel Pivaro: "I am devastated to learn of the passing of someone who became a huge part of both my professional and personal life, who I came to look on as a second father."

Denise Welch: "I am so sorry to hear of the sad death of Bill Tarmey, like many people I grew up laughing and crying at the wonderful on screen relationship of Jack and Vera Duckworth. 

"I was therefore so honoured to find myself working alongside Bill when I joined the cast of Coronation Street. He was a wonderful actor and a wonderful man and will be sadly missed by everyone whose lives he touched."

Charlie Condou: "I am devastated to hear that the wonderful Bill Tarmey has died. He was a beautiful, funny and lovely man, and he will be missed by us all."

William Roache: "Over the years Coronation Street has produced characters who are really powerful and legendary - Jack Duckworth was one of those... this was down to Bill Tarmey's incredible skills as an actor."

Tina O'Brien: "So sad to hear Bill Tarmey has died, he was such a lovely gentleman, I loved spending time in his company sending all my love to his family."

Andrew Lancel: "Much love to the family of the lovely and legendary Bill Tarmey. A funny man and gent . RIP Bill."

Antony Cotton: "Goodnight Bill Tarmey. You were the best. We'll miss you so much x."

Jack P Shepherd: "Just heard the news about Bills death tragic news for everyone #RIPBILL."

Sally Lindsay: "Bill has passed, So many wonderful memories back on the cobbles of this wonderful,funny man.Rest in peace love xx"

David Kester (Coronation Street director): "The phrase "Corrie Legend" gets bandied about a lot but the brilliant Bill Tarmey was just that. So sad to hear he passed away today. #RIP"



Sherrie Hewson: "RIP the truly wonderful Bill Tarmey I am proud to have worked with him. An incredible talent and very true friend God Bless xxxxxx"

Adam Woodyatt (EastEnders): "So sad to hear Bill Tarmey has passed away. My thoughts are with his family, friends and his colleagues at Corrie."

Chris Bisson: "RIP Bill Tarmey Top man Much loved x"

Danny Miller (Emmerdale): "Oh my god!!! So so so sad to hear about the legend Bill Tarmey.. R.I.P."

James Thornton (Emmerdale): "RIP Bill Tarmey Coronation Street legend Jack Duckworth."

John Thomson: "God bless Bill Tarmey. RIP Bill.x"

Vicky Entwistle: "#BillTarmey loved his gorgeous house on Tenerife,always at his happiest there with his family!He entrusted it to me once a generous kind man."

Chris Fountain: "Really sad to hear about bill tarmey passing away, a true Corrie legend who I wish I'd had the pleasure of working with, he will be missed x"

Jennie McAlpine: "Very sad to hear the news about Bill Tarmey. Feel so honoured to have known and worked with him. He was a true great."


Michelle Keegan: "Bill Tarmey, an honour to of met such a lovely man. True gent, utter legend. Today's a sad day."

Samia Ghadie: "Deeply saddened to hear Bill Tarmey has passed away. He will be greatly missed. I'm honoured to have known and loved him. RIP Bill xx"

Jonathan Harvey (Coronation Street scriptwriter): "RIP Bill Tarmey. Wonderful actor. Cherished man. x"

Sharon Marshall (This Morning soaps correspondent): "So sorry to hear about Bill Tarmey. It was such an honour to have met him. And such a gentleman."

Debbie Rush: "So sad to here about Bill. A true Corrie legend. Much love xxx"

Paula Lane: "Very upset hear that Bill Tarmey is no longer with us. Disappointed I never met him in person. It's a sad day for Corrie x"

Liam Fox (Emmerdale): "Sad to hear Bill Tarmey has passed away...TV legend and a lovely man by all accounts."

Chris Walker (Doctors): "Just heard the sad news about #billtarmey was a privalige and an honour to work with the legend he was a nice nice man x"

Kym Lomas: "Sleep tight Bill Tarmey. A true legend and a huge loss to us all. Miss you. Goodnight godbless."

Jamie Lomas (Hollyoaks): "So sad to hear the news about Bill Tarmey what a legend and a true gentleman RIP."

----------


## Perdita

Bill Tarmey was born William Piddington on April 4, 1941 in Ardwick, Manchester. He was brought up in Bradford as his family moved there shortly after his birth. Bill's father William was killed by shellfire while driving an ambulance in the Netherlands during the Second World War, while his mother Lilian later remarried, tying the knot with Robert Cleworth.

Robert worked as an asphalt spreader and Bill became his apprentice in his teenage years after completing his education at the Bradford Memorial School and the Queens Street School. Bill went on to work in the building industry for a number of years.

Photo gallery - Bill Tarmey's life and career:


In 1955, 14-year-old Bill met his future wife Alma at a local youth group. The pair married in 1962 and had two children together - Carl and Sarah, born in 1966 and 1970 respectively.

Bill's career in showbiz began when he started working as a nightclub singer and entertainer. Now known as William Piddington-Cleworth, Bill took on the stage name Tarmey for professional reasons. Singing remained Bill's first love even after his acting career took off and he released a number of albums, including A Gift of Love, Time for Love and After Hours in the '90s.

TV work for Bill began when he started picking up jobs as an extra on various productions, including Coronation Street. Bill was seen as a regular background character in the soap's iconic Rovers Return pub for a number of years, but his role as Jack Duckworth became more prominent in the 1980s when he was promoted to a regular cast member.

Loveable rogue Jack went on to become one of the most popular characters in Coronation Street's history, and is famed for his love of pigeons, family troubles with wayward son Terry and his comedic on-screen partnership with wife Vera, played by Liz Dawn. Later years also saw him strike up a close relationship with Tyrone Dobbs, who became like a son to him.

Tarmey stuck with the cobbles after Dawn stood down as Vera due to ill health in 2007, but later announced his own departure in 2010. Subsequent press interviews saw Tarmey reveal that he left the soap to spend more time with son Carl, who had been diagnosed with a brain tumour.

Jack's exit scenes went on to become some of his most memorable and acclaimed as they saw the much-loved character reunited with late wife Vera, who returned as a ghost to meet him at his dying moments. The episode was praised by fans and also won the 'Best Exit' prize at the 2011 British Soap Awards.

After leaving Coronation Street, Tarmey became a Brain Tumour Research patron in support of son Carl. Meanwhile, just a few months ago, an online poll identified Jack as Corrie fans' favourite ever character.

The legendary soap actor passed away in Tenerife on November 9, 2012. He is survived by his wife Alma and their two children.

----------


## lizann

so sad to hear rip bill he created an iconic soap character

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Not unexpected but none the less sad to hear of Bill's passing.  Such a wonderful man He really was one of the Corrie Legends.  R.I.P Bill God bless you and your glasses with the plaster holding them together.

----------


## Perdita

The funeral of Coronation Street legend Bill Tarmey will take place next week, it has been announced.

The service will be held from 1pm on Tuesday (November 27) at the Albion United Reform Church in Ashton-under-Lyne, Greater Manchester.

Tarmey, well-loved for his role as Weatherfield's Jack Duckworth, passed away in Tenerife on November 9. He was 71.

The late actor's family have requested that his friends, former colleagues and members of the public make a donation in his memory to the Brain Tumour Research charity instead of sending flowers to his funeral. 

Those who would like to make a donation can do so via a dedicated Justgiving page. Other ways to donate are detailed on the organisation's official website.

Tarmey became a patron of the charity to help raise funds and awareness after his son Carl was diagnosed with a brain tumour in 2009.

A family statement released today (November 21) said: "Bill's family are very grateful for the messages of condolence, comfort and support they are receiving from Bill's friends, colleagues and members of the public at this very sad time."

Tributes poured in for Tarmey from soapland and beyond following his death earlier this month.



Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2CvTAGosx

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street stars past and present gathered in Greater Manchester today (November 27) for the funeral of show legend Bill Tarmey.

The actor's send-off took place at the Albion United Reform Church in Ashton-under-Lyne this afternoon.


Â© PA Images / Martin Rickett/PA Wire


Around 700 people were in attendance inside the church, while hundreds of fans gathered outside to hear the service relayed over loudspeakers, PA reports.

Tarmey's wife Ali and two children Carl and Sara were among the mourners, along with many familiar faces from Coronation Street.

Samia Ghadie (Maria Connor) and Tarmey's on-screen son Nigel Pivaro (Terry Duckworth) gave speeches to the congregation. Ghadie hailed Tarmey as "a true Coronation Street legend" in her speech, while Pivaro noted that "the world's a little poorer for Bill no longer being with us, but heaven is a little richer".

Other former colleagues in attendance included Bill Roache (Ken Barlow), Liz Dawn (Vera Duckworth), Alan Halsall (Tyrone Dobbs), Julie Goodyear (Bet Lynch), Roy Barraclough (Alec Gilroy), Kevin Kennedy (Curly Watts), Brooke Vincent (Sophie Webster), Jennie McAlpine (Fiz Stape), Shobna Gulati (Sunita Alahan) and Kate Ford (Tracy Barlow).


Â© PA Images / Martin Rickett/PA Wire


A recording of Tarmey singing 'The Wind Beneath My Wings' was played in the church, while the order of service also included a poetry reading and hymns.

Tarmey, well-loved for playing Weatherfield's Jack Duckworth between 1979 and 2010, passed away in Tenerife on November 9. He was 71.

Tributes poured in for Tarmey following his death last month, and his loved ones have requested that donations are made to Brain Tumour Research in his memory. Tarmey became a patron of the charity to help raise funds and awareness after son Carl was diagnosed with a brain tumour in 2009.

----------

Glen1 (27-11-2012), Siobhan (28-11-2012)

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Alan Halsall has been struggling to cope with the loss of Bill Tarmey.

Lucy-Jo Hudson, Halsall's wife of five years, revealed that the couple have been grieving for their friend and former co-star, who died in November aged 71.

"Losing Bill has affected us both but it has hit Al especially hard," she told the Daily Star. "In his early days at Corrie he was like a surrogate dad to Al and guided him.

"He taught him how to be professional and shared his words of wisdom. He will always be a legend and Al will never forget what he's done for him."

The Wild at Heart actress continued: "We're still in touch with Bill's wife Alma. She knows what a close bond they had so she gave Al Bill's watch, which he never takes off."

Hudson further commented that Tarmey would have been "so proud" of Halsall's recent National Television Award nomination for his portrayal of battered husband Tyrone Dobbs.

"I know Bill would be so proud of Al's NTA nomination. If he wins, he would be winning it for him," she said before adding, "Bill was such an incredible man and we have so much love and respect for him".

Heaping praise on Halsall's performances, Hudson said: "Finally, after 15 years at Corrie, he's got a bit of recognition and I'm so proud of him but he thoroughly deserves it. I've been in awe of his performances. Some scenes have had me in tears.

"He never watches himself on telly so I do a series link and watch when he's filming at the studio. I'd love to sit him down and just say, 'Please watch this because this is how good you are', but he just thinks of it as his job and takes it all with a pinch of salt.

"He's had brilliant storylines but domestic violence, especially when it happens to a man, is a sensitive subject and Al's not gone into it lightly."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street legend Liz Dawn has spoken for the first time of her grief following the death of co-star Bill Tarmey.

The pair played beloved characters Jack and Vera Duckworth in the ITV soap for over three decades, but both left in recent years due to health problems.

Tarmey passed away in November last year at the age of 71.

"Bill was my best friend and I loved him dearly. I will never meet anybody so kind and generous. He had the heart of a lion and I miss him terribly," Dawn told the Sunday Mirror.

"I am still in shock. I knew Bill wasn't well. We would talk on the phone most weeks and each time he rang it was something else. It would be his pacemaker or his breathing or his legs.

"But he was so strong. He was like an ox and overcame so many issues with his health that you felt he would just go on and on forever.


Â© Rex Features / ITV/Rex Features


"I cried and cried for days. I'd sit there thinking about all the times we spent together, all the laughter we shared. The days on the Street. The charity work we did together. The holidays our two families shared.

"In some ways I was happy for Bill. My God, did I see him suffer, especially on our final few months on Corrie. He used to get so tired and out of breath."

Referring to Bill's son Carl, who was diagnosed with brain cancer in 2009, she added: "[Bill] didn't want to live while his son was sick. He always said he didn't want to see his son go.


Â© PA Images


"That was the last thing he would have wanted. His wish was to go before him, and that is how it turned out.

"Bill wasn't afraid of death and he was a great believer in ghosts. I have a desk in my room where I do a lot of writing. Since Bill died, I swear I have felt like someone is watching me.

"I know he will be waiting for me when it is my time to go. I hope he is waiting at the gates of heaven."

----------

